# Hiccoughs



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max gets hiccoughs quiet often and has done since we got him at 10 weeks old. The first time they were really quite violent for his little frame so I picked him up and put him on his back and did the Bowen diaphragm procedure. His hiccoughs stopped almost immediately, so now when he gets them he sits at my feet gazing at me expectantly, he almost puts himself on his back and he totally relaxes whilst I treat him. It works every time and he loves the treatment. I often Bowen him along his back he just loves it and I feel him getting more and more splayed as if he is sinking lower and lower onto me. I just think his reactions are amazing.


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi cat. Harley gets hiccups a real lot too and I've never known what to do 
Is this something I could do with him and any advice or detail on how? I don't know what Bowen is!! 
Thanks lots
Jen
X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly got them as a young pup but not so much now 

xxx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Beau used to get them as a pup would hiccup every morning upon waking but it didnt last long only a minute at most she does not get them now and Kody did the same hiccups first thing in morning done since we bought him home but now hes getting older not as often so think its a pup thing. I found with both of mine I just stretched them out so i would either Pick them up and held them but let their back legs drop so they are sort of stretched, or lay them on their back and try and stretch them out always worked for my two would stop hiccuping straight away. X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Jen, the Bowen Technique is a very gentle hands on holistic therapy that can be used on humans from cradle to grave, horses, dogs and elephants to date. It's a series of moves performed over specific muscles, muscles groups, tendons and nerve endings. It was started in Australia by a wonderful man called Thomas Ambrose Bowen. I discovered it when I had a frozen shoulder and didn't want any treatment that would hurt. The treatment was great and it worked within 4 sessions. I was so impressed I eventually trained myself. But only on humans. Figured it was ok to try on my own dogs but am not qualified to work on any one else's.


----------

